# New to Meat rabbits (satins) but very excited!



## BeltaineRabbitry (May 9, 2012)

So when I introduced myself we had been breeding and raising Mini Rex, however for the last couple of years always in the back of mine and my husbands mind has been the idea of meat rabbits. However I want to show and have purebreds so we felt we needed to do some research etc to see what breed would work well for us in both aspects.  We recently decided this was a perfect time to switch breeds as we had no bred does at the time and we really wanted to have an idea of what we were doing before the ARBA convention this year since it is so close to us (wichita ks), Well we found a great deal with a fellow rabbit breeder and did some trading and ended up with a wonderful trio of satins, The buck is Rew and the does are copper with REW and Red behind them in the pedigree.  We have a couple of months before we start breeding as they are still a bit young, but I wanted to find out any advice or tips to get us started.  Our biggest concern right now is figuring out how much to feed. We had the smaller rabbits down pat, but these larger ones obviously need more food but since I do want to show one of the does and the buck at least once before we breed I am not sure how much to feed?  

And if anyone has any advice on dispatching dressing out etc I would love to hear it!

Thanks 
Amy 
Beltaine Rabbitry


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 9, 2012)

We are new to meat rabbits too. We just got ours the beginning of January. We have American Chinchillas. I have been free feeding them 16% manna pro pellets & they are doing fine with that. They tend to eat what they need sometimes choosing to go through the pellets much faster (as they were growing & after kindling) when they need it & quite a bit slower when they don't. I also offer fescue hay & clover almost every day. The does that have kindles & are nursing get a handful or 2 of calf manna mixed in their pellets for extra protein & nutrients. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## shan777 (May 9, 2012)

BeltaineRabbitry said:
			
		

> So when I introduced myself we had been breeding and raising Mini Rex, however for the last couple of years always in the back of mine and my husbands mind has been the idea of meat rabbits. However I want to show and have purebreds so we felt we needed to do some research etc to see what breed would work well for us in both aspects.  We recently decided this was a perfect time to switch breeds as we had no bred does at the time and we really wanted to have an idea of what we were doing before the ARBA convention this year since it is so close to us (wichita ks), Well we found a great deal with a fellow rabbit breeder and did some trading and ended up with a wonderful trio of satins, The buck is Rew and the does are copper with REW and Red behind them in the pedigree.  We have a couple of months before we start breeding as they are still a bit young, but I wanted to find out any advice or tips to get us started.  Our biggest concern right now is figuring out how much to feed. We had the smaller rabbits down pat, but these larger ones obviously need more food but since I do want to show one of the does and the buck at least once before we breed I am not sure how much to feed?
> 
> And if anyone has any advice on dispatching dressing out etc I would love to hear it!
> 
> ...


In regards to feeding them, usually 6-8oz a day for a doe and 5-8oz a day for buck is a rough amount for you to work on. This will ensure you do not overfeed them. This is obviously different for the youngins growing out and nursing does which from what I've heard you feed as much as they can eat. Only what I've read and heard, may not be 100% accurate.
In regards to dispatching, there are good videos on Youtube related to this, and also google the "rabbit wrencher".


----------



## chachi (May 11, 2012)

I've been looking at getting into meat rabbits too-- I'd like to hear what others have to say about dispatching them too.  I've seen some of the stuff of youtube, some good, some questionable. Any personal stories/experiences?


----------



## Citylife (Jun 1, 2012)

I would believe 8-10 oz. would be plenty for them.  And I personally would give them a good handful of hay daily if possible.
I have purchased good show quality stock and have found them to be very good examples.  It also seems, like they are on the
fat side and need to drop some wieight before breeding.  I am into productive does for food.  I to wanted to show them.  And 
decided, i wanted the meat more.  

as far as dispatching them.  I use a wringer.  It is quite affective when used correctly.  There is more strength needed then some think.
I have a bad lower back injury and there are days I can only take care of two instead of 8.  The larger the rabbit the more technique
(or strength needed).  Processing is simple and I know if you do a search here you will find some good guides to youtube videos.


----------



## brentr (Jun 1, 2012)

chachi said:
			
		

> I've been looking at getting into meat rabbits too-- I'd like to hear what others have to say about dispatching them too.  I've seen some of the stuff of youtube, some good, some questionable. Any personal stories/experiences?


There is a thread on here regarding this very topic.  It is a bit older.  Try a search in meat rabbit forum and use the key word "dispatch."


----------

